# Yikes!



## Freqman1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Should be shot for doing that to an otherwise nice '59 Phantom!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=122366982136


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2017)

I woulda gone with bigger apes.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 21, 2017)

Chick Magnet!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2017)

Don't Shoot Me!


 


Freqman1 said:


> Should be shot for doing that to an otherwise nice '59 Phantom!
> 
> View attachment 425829


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 21, 2017)

it was missing the rear reflector anyway.not even close to original without that.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 21, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I woulda gone with bigger apes.




Mike you are logged into the CABE, not RRB!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mark--Not a Schwinn-no worries!


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lol. Dont care about the apes...but those god awful tires[emoji33]

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Mark--Not a Schwinn-no worries!



Ooooh...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 21, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Ooooh...
> View attachment 425844




Now you're treading on thin ice my friend! :eek:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 21, 2017)

I've never seen POS spelled with that many letters...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> Chick Magnet!!!!




Only if you're hunting buffarillas Don!


----------



## phantom (Feb 21, 2017)

Being a 59 with a set of WW's and correct bars ( and the free shipping )  with best offer I think they will get close to the $1,399

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-Schwin...982136?hash=item1c7da3f7f8:g:RuIAAOSw32lYrMRb


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 21, 2017)

Thats DOPE!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 21, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Should be shot for doing that to an otherwise nice '59 Phantom!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-Schwin...982136?hash=item1c7da3f7f8:g:RuIAAOSw32lYrMRb
> 
> View attachment 425829



YUCK!  MAYBE FOR SAINT PATRICKS DAY?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Now you're* treading on thin ice* my friend! :eek:



we say "grindin the curb"


----------



## Boris (Feb 21, 2017)

I'd hate to see the way he's decorated his house.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2017)

Does the carrier on that 59 match this one that was posted *here* by All bikes? http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1959-phantom-rear-rack.105171/


----------



## Clark58mx (Feb 22, 2017)

That bike was on eBay before. It would be awesome to turn it back to a nice phantom. All you need is a handlebar and tires. And that ape hanger bar is actually a early 64 stingray handlebar. Those are worth some money. Here is a photo of it before.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 22, 2017)

Don't shoot me, bro!


----------



## fattyre (Feb 22, 2017)

Oh no!  Someone changed tires and handle bars!  I hope the CABE mafia goes easy on that poor soul.  God forbid you personalize *your own* bike.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 22, 2017)

Just change the tires and bars, problem solved. It's not like he repainted the whole thing neon pink


----------



## phantom (Feb 22, 2017)

fattyre said:


> Oh no!  Someone changed tires and handle bars!  I hope the CABE mafia goes easy on that poor soul.  God forbid you personalize *your own* bike.



I have found that  confirmation bias goes a long way on these forums.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 22, 2017)

am I the only one who would keep the tires and throw the rest away?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 22, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> am I the only one who would keep the tires and throw the rest away?




Probably, and what a stupid comment to make.


----------



## All bikes (Feb 22, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> I'd hate to see the way they've decorated their house.




My girlfriend does that lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 22, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Probably, and what a stupid comment to make.



in the old car hobby I've seen people complain about custom model Ts, and I've seen people complain that they're not all cut up and made into hot rods. 
the one fact about model Ts and Phantoms is that they made tons of them, there are plenty of them out there, one or two can be kept original, one or two customized and one or two thrown away and there will still be tens of thousands of them left for anyone who wants one and wants to do whatever they like with them. Phantoms are ubiquitous.


----------



## All bikes (Feb 22, 2017)

Haha just stumbled into this post, (guilty) fortunately I can change a set of tires and bars in less than ten minutes!  love all well most of the comments!! Got a good laugh at this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All bikes (Feb 22, 2017)

I'll be ducking all day, hope I don't get shot....I am in the wild Wild West  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2017)

fattyre said:


> Oh no!  Someone changed tires and handle bars!  I hope the CABE mafia goes easy on that poor soul.  God forbid you personalize *your own* bike.




Simply making an observation that such a nice bike deserves better. Not everyone likes the same thing which is why there are different flavors of ice cream. If you happen to like brussel sprout-pistachio then this is for you!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 22, 2017)

All bikes said:


> I'll be ducking all day, hope I don't get shot....I am in the wild Wild West
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



your bike, do what you ant with it. my only complaint would be if you didn't ride and enjoy it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2017)

All bikes said:


> I'll be ducking all day, hope I don't get shot....I am in the wild Wild West
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its all good and like you and the others said no real harm done here. Personally I wouldn't call '59 Phantoms ubiquitous especially this nice (-the bars and tires:eek V/r Shawn


----------



## All bikes (Feb 22, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> your bike, do what you ant with it. my only complaint would be if you didn't ride and enjoy it!




Oh yeahhhh we don't just look at em here in the den co we actually ride em. Old bikes club rides every month. Wouldn't wanna put nice og tires on a bike that gets 20 plus miles a month! Trust me, im all for original. But with legal marijuana, this may have been a hi idea. [emoji23][emoji36][emoji85] all in good fun! Ride on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 22, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Its all good and like you and the others said no real harm done here. Personally I wouldn't call '59 Phantoms ubiquitous especially this nice (-the bars and tires:eek V/r Shawn



ubiquitous!
UBIQUITOUS!
UBIQUITOUS!
UBIQUITOUS!
UBIQUITOUS!
*U-BIQ-UIT-OUS!*


----------



## All bikes (Feb 22, 2017)

ubiquitous ....lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 22, 2017)

All bikes said:


> ubiquitous ....lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



why would you hide that beautiful Huffman behind that horrible ubiquitous cantilever! 
P.S. posting your ubiquitous on the thread of the ubiquitous, you prove my point!


----------



## Boris (Feb 22, 2017)

All bikes said:


> My girlfriend does that lol




Good.


----------



## Boris (Feb 22, 2017)

You're a good sport!!!!


----------



## All bikes (Feb 22, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> You're a good sport!!!!




No one likes a sour puss [emoji851]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 22, 2017)

All bikes said:


> No one likes a sour puss [emoji851]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Been a long time since I heard them words. Glad to see that you didn't get all butt hurt over this thread! 


Those should be posted in Dave's Outdated words, sayings and house decorating thread. 
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/outdated-words-and-sayings.58154/page-6#post-691101


----------



## phantom (Feb 22, 2017)

Oh brother.....safe spaces


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## vincev (Feb 22, 2017)

Green tires? Shoot the owner.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 22, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


>




*No, that's wrong. The Lounge is the only safe place.*


----------



## partsguy (Feb 23, 2017)

All bikes said:


> Oh yeahhhh we don't just look at em here in the den co we actually ride em. Old bikes club rides every month. Wouldn't wanna put nice og tires on a bike that gets 20 plus miles a month! Trust me, im all for original. But with legal marijuana, this may have been a hi idea. [emoji23][emoji36][emoji85] all in good fun! Ride on!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Glad I'm not alone new. All new rubber for me too!


----------

